# Quick question.



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey all,

I just set up a new 15 gallon on tuesday. I used 1.5 bags eco complete, fluval 104, press. CO2 (30ppm) and right now 2x20 watt ge Aquarays, one is overdriven though, maybe 50% ODNO. The tank has lots of different plants. Lots of anubias and java ritght now, soem stems plants like hydrophila polysperma, rotala indica, ludwigia repens, ect. I would consider the tank moderately planted. Not heavy yet, although I will be getting more stem plants soon. There are curently no fish or shrimp. I figured to wait 1 week or so and add 6 juvinal rosy barbs. They are maybe 1" long now. I figured to also add a few amano shrimp and maybe and otto or 2. Not all at once of course. The barbs have to be first as they need a home .

My question is when do I start ot add N/P/traces. Currently they should all be at 0 ppm, except for what ever traces the plants get through their roots from the eco

Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I would add the macros and micros right away to allow the plants to get a foothold over possible algal outbreaks. This especially since there are no fish, and there is nothing coming in to the water via feedings and whatnot.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

I second Error's advice. I don't understand why people wait to add nutrients to a new tank. They say the shocked plants won't take up nutrients right away, but to me the sooner they have them the better.

Steve


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

8) 

Thanks alot. I knew I could count on you all.


----------

